# Living A Moderate Life in Thailand



## dhirazj (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanted to know the procedures to stay in thailand legally. I am B.Sc. Computer Science graduate from Nepal. I have 4 years of work experience in the field of Search Engine Marketing. Presently i am not working for any company and i am self employed and running and promoting my own about 90 websites which gives me a revenue of USD$ 3,000 to USD$ 4,000 per month. 
I got divorced recently so i do not want to live in nepal and wanted to know whether my 5 years old son, my 64 years father along with me can live and work in thailad easily, legally or not. if we can then is my monthly income sufficient for living as i will be continuing my same work from there. Is there any type of visa which suits us. Can i open a Search Engine Marketing Compnay or Search Engine Marketing Training Institute over there? What will be the living cost for us? We believe to live in moderate lifestyle so that i can save much for my son for his future. If i want to rent two bedroom furnished flat with kitchen what will be the rent for it? What are the school expenses private and international school? Please help me out in this regard.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dhirazj said:


> I wanted to know the procedures to stay in thailand legally. I am B.Sc. Computer Science graduate from Nepal. I have 4 years of work experience in the field of Search Engine Marketing. Presently i am not working for any company and i am self employed and running and promoting my own about 90 websites which gives me a revenue of USD$ 3,000 to USD$ 4,000 per month.
> I got divorced recently so i do not want to live in nepal and wanted to know whether my 5 years old son, my 64 years father along with me can live and work in thailad easily, legally or not. if we can then is my monthly income sufficient for living as i will be continuing my same work from there. Is there any type of visa which suits us. Can i open a Search Engine Marketing Compnay or Search Engine Marketing Training Institute over there? What will be the living cost for us? We believe to live in moderate lifestyle so that i can save much for my son for his future. If i want to rent two bedroom furnished flat with kitchen what will be the rent for it? What are the school expenses private and international school? Please help me out in this regard.



dhirazj,

Welcome to the forum! You, your son and your father would live comfortably on your wages. Not "high on the hog" but very comfortably so don't worry about your income. Bangkok would be most expensive or a couple of resort areas but still you would live well.

Since you're not a senior you can't get a visa to retire here but ask around and you can probably find a way. If that does not work out my advice is go to Malaysia and buy or rent a place and just use 90 day visas which are VERY easy to get. I like Thailand very much but if you're not Thai everything is stacked against you including how much rent you pay [you can't own land - yes, there ARE ways be they can be dangerous] to the foods you by plus you likely aren't conversant in Thai. In short you, like thousands like you, are trying to navigate a society where you probably can't read, write or speak other than the basics. Don't push the river. If they'll accommodate you, great but if it's going to be a risk or cost you an arm and a leg - head south where you will be treated with respect and the government isn't bent. Again, I DO love Thailand but it's no walk in the park and they don't, as a rule, bend over backwards to help you [government types - the people are lovely]

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mindaugas,

Should you be soliciting business on this forum? I know a business can pay a fee to the site and do so and if you've done so cool but otherwise you are sort of 'trolling' for business here and that's not supposed to be the purpose of the forum. If the latter could I suggest you not advise Dhiraj what type company or lawyer he should contact and let him decide? If advertising or soliciting is allowed pretty soon we'll be wading through a bunch of posts that have little to do with living and working in Thailand and more a business to customer forum which I think would be a mistake. Thanks and if I'm wrong and your post is OK, my apologies.

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Mindaugas,

Thanks for your reply. No one is trying to silence you so please don't take it that way - but to point out that this forum shouldn't be used to snag customers. If you give someone info and suggest they contact you that 's sort of doing that. Perhaps a better way would be to suggest they contact a competent attorney dealing with businesses? Or immigration issues? There are many competent attorneys in Thailand that could do that not just your company. The primary purpose of this forum is to share info with one another about Thailand and not to recruit business for ourselves or the company we're working for. 

Serendipity2


----------



## bayleigh (Jul 15, 2009)

Forgive me if someone already addressed this. I didn't see it, but I could easily have missed it. I believe you'll need a work permit even to work over the Internet.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

bayleigh said:


> Forgive me if someone already addressed this. I didn't see it, but I could easily have missed it. I believe you'll need a work permit even to work over the Internet.




Bayleigh,

I think you are correct but I'll wager there are hundreds if not thousands of expats doing one form of work or another. the Internet is a great example and not sure how the government would catch or regulate you BUT if they did it could be big trouble. Same with almost every country in the world except for the USA. Here if you're an illegal we'll get you a driver's license, educate your kids for fee, help you get a job and even take care of you if you're sick. No, so sorry, that doesn't hold for legal citizens or residents - only illegals. They're a very loyal voting block [did I mention they also get to vote?] for Democrats to get elected and stay in office. 

Anymore this is the land of opportunity - but only for illegals! So if you're an illegal and can get in the door you're home free. Literally :/

Serendipity2


----------



## Kanom (Aug 2, 2009)

websites Thai 'Ministry of foreign affairs' and 'Ministry of Labor' should be able to give the correct information


----------



## starryme (Aug 6, 2009)

no more reply from dhirazj...$3-4 thousand will give you a comfy life here in bangkok granted that you don't spend it every night in bangkok spotlights.  I know you will have a great time here like I do...Good luck!


----------

